# ASMAC music preparation webinar with Elaine Gould



## Maximvs (Mar 17, 2021)

I just found out about this very interesting event that is taking place today by renowned Music Preparation expert Elaine Gould, the author of Behind Bars.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/asmacs...r-featuring-elaine-gould-tickets-144915164157

Best regards and blessings,

Max T.


----------

